# Best time for job search in Singapore - 2013



## frozendews

I'm and IT Project Manager in India carrying 11 years experience. I now look forward to enhance and explore my career in Singapore job market. I apply for the related job advertisements posted in SG career web sites. I’m lining up telephonic discussions with the consultants in Singapore. SG consultants look for and prefer Singaporeans or Singapore PR holders for mid-senior level job positions (IT Project Manager). On my question to a consultant for this, the consultant informed me that the quota (from MOM) to issue employment pass to foreigners is exceeded. I could not understand this. I could not find detailed information on this online. Will some expert clarify me on this?


----------



## simonsays

heres the news mate .. 

Firstly, quota refers to the quota of the employer who is interested in you .. and if you had a real good agent, he wouldn't let it go there - before application he will know if the employer has sufficient quota or not .. 

Secondly, a lot of locals are turning into Project Managers and with tightened rules, getting a pass will be tough .. 

BTW, I am not an expert


----------



## abhisve

Visit MOM website you will be able to get the info or if you or any of your collegue can travel to MOM office then you will get the exact info you are in search for.


----------



## simonsays

abhisve: MOM will not provide those info that are in the website .. just my 2 cents say so ..


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt

hi

Agree, MOM will not provide you with all the answers. It is very simple. Your consultant does not know what he is talking about, that's all. There is no quota for a company for the application of an employment pass. A company is allowed to apply for as many employment passes it wants in theory. So frozendew, my advice is for you to find an employer looking for your expertise and he will apply an employment pass for you.


----------



## simonsays

SandhurstonHighSt said:


> ... *A company is allowed to apply for as many employment passes it wants in theory. * ...


So in theory, you can have an employer with 100% foreign workers all on EP ?? 

Are you sure of that or do you have something to support it ?

While there is no published quota for EP, MOM has guidelines - if you have 10 locals and want to bring in / apply passes for 20 foreigners, the employer should know they are treading on dangerous waters. If the employer has been in business for a while.


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt

ecureilx said:


> So in theory, you can have an employer with 100% foreign workers all on EP ??
> 
> Are you sure of that or do you have something to support it ?
> 
> While there is no published quota for EP, MOM has guidelines - if you have 10 locals and want to bring in / apply passes for 20 foreigners, the employer should know they are treading on dangerous waters. If the employer has been in business for a while.


Hi ecureilx

That is why i said in "theory". there are no quotas for employment pass so it is theoretically possible. However, each application has to be approved by MOM. And MOM will know how many passes have been issued for a particular company. 


Lets just say i do this for a living dealing with Eps


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi frozendews,

if you have 11+ exp why dont you try applying visa for New Zealand.

-
Likith Jogi


----------

